# Brown Sugar-Glazed Sweet Potato Wedges



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Brown Sugar-Glazed Sweet Potato Wedges

Make this tasty side dish up to two days ahead, and store, covered, in the refrigerator. Reheat at 350°, covered, for 20 minutes or until heated through; if desired, finish the dish under the broiler to recrisp the edges of the potato. 


1/4 cup unsalted butter
3/4 cup packed dark brown sugar
1/4 cup water
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1 (3-inch) cinnamon stick
4 pounds sweet potatoes, peeled, cut in half crosswise, and cut into 1/2-inch wedges
Cooking spray

Preheat oven to 400°.
Melt butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Add sugar, water, salt, nutmeg, ginger, and cinnamon; bring to a simmer. Cook 5 minutes, stirring frequently. Discard cinnamon stick. Combine sugar mixture and potato wedges in a large bowl; toss well to coat. Arrange potato mixture on a large jelly-roll pan coated with cooking spray. Bake at 400° for 40 minutes or until tender, stirring after 20 minutes. 

Yield: 12 servings (serving size: 2/3 cup)

CALORIES 182 (19% from fat); FAT 3.9g (satfat 2.4g, monofat 1.1g, polyfat 0.2g); PROTEIN 1.7g; CARBOHYDRATE 36.1g; FIBER 3g; CHOLESTEROL 10mg; IRON 0.8mg; SODIUM 211mg; CALCIUM 44mg;


----------

